# [SOLVED] XP suddenly can't see workgroup resources



## tripap (Mar 6, 2008)

I have five computers all members of the same workgroup. Two of them are running XP Professional SP3. Today while I was getting ready to open a Network Place defined on one of them, the list of network places emptied and I was left with only "Local Network" and "The Internet" in the right pane of the Explorer window. I tried to view workgroup computers and received the error: "Workgroup is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource.. The list of servers for this workgroup is not currently available." Other than the usual updates from MS, Adobe, and Apple, nothing has been changed on this computer for weeks, and it was working fine, with a sizeable list of network places defined that opened folders on other workgroup computers.

I'm running Win7, XP Professional, and Vista Ultimate on three other machines, all of which can see and connect to the shares on the computer with the problem, but the computer with the problem can't see anything. I can use nbtstat on the problem machine and see the other computers, but Explorer doesn't see them. I just tried seaching for one of the other computers from the problem machine using Search Companion, and it found the computer and could access its shares. So why can't Network Places do the same thing? Any ideas appreciated.


----------



## tripap (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: XP suddenly can't see workgroup resources*

Problem is eliminated, but I don't know exactly how. After trying to restore to a number of different restore points over the last week, just in case the problem was due to some update, I did power cycle reset on my router (WRT160N) that power my network, and when the router came back up, the problem was gone. I'm marking the problem a solved, but I wish I knew how the router could get fouled up so as to prevent one computer from seeing the rest of the computers.


----------



## webdeveloper (Jan 5, 2012)

Thank you so much for posting this! Same problem years later with XP, tried many things including resetting the Node Type via Regedit, but nothing worked. Then, I cycled the router and it's fixed. Thank you!


----------

